# Clamping kit for 8520



## JPigg55 (Dec 9, 2012)

Been shopping for a clamping kit for my Clausing 8520. From what I've read, it takes 9/16" T-nuts.
Wanting to make sure this is the case as well as recommendations for brands good & bad.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 10, 2012)

My slots measure 29/32 at the wide part and 19/32 at the smaller part. 9/16 is what I use on my 8520. As far as a manufacturer goes, I bought mine from "Victor".


"Billy G"


http://www.victornet.com/


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 15, 2012)

I just recently purchased a clamping kit for my 8520, and got it from Enco. 9/16" slots, 1/2" studs.   They have the same set available in 3/8" studs also, but it a bit more expensive. The set I purchased was the import set, for $55.95 model 400-2562    

Most of the time I don't need anything quite that heavy, so I am thinking about also purchasing a 3/8" stud set,  model 240-7207 but with the higher price tag of $65.95. Still on the fence on that purchase though. I might be better off just getting some finger style clamps for the smaller stuff.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, didn't want to get something I couldn't use.


----------



## Coralhound (Dec 17, 2012)

This is interesting because my mill, A Johansson the precursor to the 8520 has .5" X .875" T slots in its table. I bought the .5" kit from ENCO last week and it fits fine but the quality is mediocre IMO.  

I would measure your T slots before you buy just to be safe.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 17, 2012)

All 8520 tables are the same.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2013)

Coralhound said:


> This is interesting because my mill, A Johansson the precursor to the 8520 has .5" X .875" T slots in its table. I bought the .5" kit from ENCO last week and it fits fine but the quality is mediocre IMO.
> 
> I would measure your T slots before you buy just to be safe.



I also find the quality of the clamp bars to be mediocre, but the t-nuts, studs, and step blocks were all very good. I checked the threads of each end of each stud, nut, and each t-nut expecting to find at least one piece with muddled threads, but not so. Threads, steps on step blocks, everything was great except for one clamp bar that had a couple of small gouges in it. Considering that clamps don't need to be precision items, I found it a minor problem, certainly not worth returning the whole set for a different one. I can also make more clamp bars quite easily, the most important parts of the set were all great. This fifty some dollar set will clamp items to the table just as well as a clamp set that costs ten times as much. For guys that are on a tight budget, those dollars saved can make quite a difference.


----------

